# Costco: Alien Quadriology $42 (exp 12/24)



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Hopefully, this won't come too late...

Costco has the Alien Quadriology box set price marked at $62, but there is a instant $20 off coupon that come up when the set is rung up. 

Unfortunately, it expires today.


----------

